# Ogólne > Badania >  badania genetyczne, gdzie w Warszawie?

## Re-nu

Chciałabym sprawdzic czy nowotwór występujący u mnie w rodzinie bedzie tez u mnie. Kogo możecie polecic? Gdzie powinnam zrobic takie badania? jak powinnam sie do nich przygotowac? trzeba je powtarzac? jaki jest koszt takich badan? ile czasu czeka sie na wyniki?

----------


## Sieć Diagnostyka

Zakres onkologii molekularnej w Diagnostyce obejmuje:
- HPV (jakościowo + genotypowanie)
- BRCA1 (w genie BRCA1 znacznie większe ryzyko wystąpienia raka piersi i jajnika)
- HTGER (marker wykorzystywany w diagnostyce ryzyka rozwoju nowotworu podczas stosowania terapii hormonalnej oraz w czasie stosowania hormonalnych środków antykoncepcyjnych)

----------

